# What are your favorite happy memories?



## serolf (Jan 10, 2008)

This is one of the exercises in a book I'm reading. It says to be as specific as possible and to remember details that especially make you happy. 

I'll start.

Playing varsity soccer in high school. It was a lot of fun getting psyched up for the games and then talking about the stupid refs on the ride back home. One game especially sticks in my mind. I stole the ball from the other team and headed for a breakaway when I got slide tackled from behind. I made the penalty kick afterward.  Our soccer practices were always fun, too.

Staying up late at night to play a PS2 game (X-Men Legends). My cousin came over to visit during Thanksgiving and we beat the game in one weekend. 

Going to an Okkervil River rock concert and being just a few feet away from the lead singer and singing at the top of my lungs. 

What are your happy memories


----------



## andy1984 (Aug 18, 2006)

hmmm.

one of my first dates with my ex. at the beach and i just remember how the wind caught her hair. pretty . anything was possible back then.

um working at my old job at FPG cause the group i worked in were quite nice and they seemed to accept me and maybe even like me, lol.

the period of time after my ex dumped me and i was doing well on my own, and realised that i'm a pretty awesome person. also read thus spake zarathustra and started love of philosophy.

(sorry, only the first one is really a specific moment...)


----------



## aw3se4dr5 (Jan 4, 2009)

In the 11th grade my friend and i got lost in the forest at Bastrop State park during an Orienteering meet. Best 7 hours of my life, it didn't even feel like we were lost in the forest. 

='( He was a year ahead of me in high school; the year after that he left to Stanford and i haven't talked to him since then.


----------



## shadowmask (Jun 22, 2009)

My first kiss.

All the times my best friend and I went to Opryland as kids, until the ****ers closed it down.

Playing nes games with my cousin when we were little.

Going to Florida with my family and wishing I never had to come back to TN.

I could post a lot of incredibly lame stories, but my life hasn't been very exciting, to say the least.


----------



## Cait Sith (Apr 24, 2009)

Talking and laughing with my friends back in school. I remember when we had free time on friday afternoons and used to just sit around and laugh. I used to feel my happiest when interacting with people. I want to feel like that again.

This thread makes me feel better


----------



## pita (Jan 17, 2004)

Staying in my grandparents' motorhome at a campground in Niagara Falls is probably my best memory. I can remember lying there at night and thinking, "I've never felt this happy before." I was unknowingly dealing with a lot of anxiety in those days, but when I went on this little vacation with my parents, it all went away for a weekend. Wonderful.


----------



## Anna (Sep 24, 2009)

going to disney world with my family. it was so sunny and warm. specifically one day we'd just left the hotel and my hair was still wet from the shower and it wasn't too hot yet, i was sitting on a bench looking at the palm trees shifting in the breeze and little lizards running everywhere and i thought i'd never been so happy in my life. that was the best family vacation we've taken.

going to concerts when i was a teenager and had some girlfriends to drag along. we'd put way too much makeup on and dress like idiots and it was great.

when i was in elementary school and i was in love with this boy. we'd kick the crap out of each other and he'd write me notes... ah puppy love. :heart

going to the mall with my friend in high school. we'd go to the candy store and walk around for _hours_ just gossiping and eating gummi bears.

christ... i was so normal at one point. this thread has made my heart swell and i haven't felt good in days.  i will come back if i think of more.

*edit, got some more :boogie

in my high school art class i was singled out as one of the gifted and the teacher let me do different projects than the rest of the class. she showed me how to paint with acrylics and this senior guy liked my paintings. lol! felt so special.

when i was little my mom would take me out to look at xmas lights. i got mom all to myself and i got to sit in the front seat like a big girl. she played patsy cline or elvis tapes and every time i hear either of them now i think of xmas.


----------



## mflolovesme (Nov 24, 2009)

hahha there are so many memories to list.....but one happy memory is when my friend and i went ding dong ditching....omg that would be so fun!!!!!!! we would get soo scared but laugh like crazy! one guy came out and said "DAMN KIDZZ!!!!" haha i though that was funny


----------



## SADuser (Jul 9, 2009)

Holding hands with the cute girl next door, at the age of 14.

Basically every living second spent with old childhood friends. Although i havn't seen them for years, and they've probably taken alternative (some negative) paths in life, the memories we had were priceless.

"I never had any friends later on, like the ones i did when i was 12". Stand by Me


----------



## No-Sturm-und-Drang (Jan 21, 2009)

One time when i was in grade school i went on a 4-H trip and we went swimming. I remember after swimming i felt so relaxed and happy. 

I used to work at Dairy Queen and whenever i would come in on a day off the employees would act so happy to see me and one would always yell EMMY!!! and run and hug me. It just felt good that someone was so excited to see me.


----------



## mrbojangles (Oct 8, 2009)

summers as a kid in the chi city.


----------



## iwanttogetbetter (Dec 31, 2009)

Laughing hysterically in class about the stupidest thing. Just being really stupid is fun. i hope i can be like that again thanks 2009.


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

Seeing my favourite band and dancing around and singing, feeling truly uninhibited. (This has only happened once and I've seen them...7 times? Oh well)

I'll add more later, I can't think too well at 1:30am.


----------



## blc1 (Jan 8, 2009)

Receiving a warm genuine smile from someone I absolutely adore


----------



## bbarn (Dec 22, 2007)

Graduating from university, winning a championship in a soccer house league i was involved in and flirting with girls at unexpected times when i was natural, confident, witty, and had no expectations at all.


----------



## La_Resistance (Feb 3, 2009)

A couple of months ago I got to look after my little nephew who is about 2 years old now, and spent an afternoon just playing with him. It's a great memory because I tend to get anxious around family, and playing with babies makes me even more anxious when everybody's looking at me. So just being with him and playing around with him felt great.

Going to a Tool concert with my good friend Varun in Toronto in August of 2009. Concerts always scared me, so this was like exposure and we ended up having an amazing time.

I played in a competitive indoor hockey league for about 8 years until the place closed down. I got lot's of good memories from there and alot of my actual friends are guys I met there, some of them I built good friendships with. We won the championship in summer of 2007 and I scored what was probably the prettiest goal I've ever scored with 2 seconds left on the board and we were losing the game 3-2 which made it 3-3...i remember the place going nuts after that. The feeling was absolutely amazing.

I met some great people on this site who have become really good friends. Hanging out with them specially in the summer time where we would chill at the mountain were great memories and good times.

I used to be a fat kid/teenager up until the age of about 23 when I really started to lose weight. In summer of 2008 I went swimming for the first time after 12 years, and it's hard to describe but it was a great feeling swimming after so many years.

I went camping with some friends last spring in May, we rented a cottage which was located on a mini island, we had the island for ourselves. At night we made a huge fire right in front of the lake. The view was magnificent, full moon, big fire and the water right in front of us. Great memory.

I went on my first date some months ago. We ended up spending a wonderful evening and night together. Definately a great memory. I felt like i kicked the **** out of my SA that day.

This man, Saku Koivu is my idol. For those who don't know him he's a hockey player who fought with cancer back in 2002 and made an amazing inspiring comeback the very same year. His hair wasn't even grown back from his chemeo therapy and he was back on the ice battleing like warrior. Courageous is not a strong enough word to describe him. That very same year, one of my best friends I considered almost as a brother was fighting with cancer himself and had passed away at age 15. So it was very special for me witnessing his comeback...that day was one of my favourite memories ever.






That's all I can think of for now.


----------



## Stilla (May 13, 2009)

Love this thread!

When I was about 6 me and my friends decided to mime to spice girl's "stop" in front of the whole school. There was this older guy that had made the choreography to it and everything. Originally we had the idea that he was 'our' manager and he'd have a pillow around his stomach and we'd kick him when we were finished... for some reason unknown hahah. But the teacher's thought it was to violent. 

I remember my best friend was Victoria and she had a waaay to short dress. I was Mel B of course :b 
kind of embarassing thinking of that we actually did that but it seriously's got to be one of the best days of my childhood haha.


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

last summer.


----------



## caflme (Jun 7, 2009)

My favorite happy memory is of a time when I was waking up and finding an email/message from someone I used to be in a relationship with... that thrill and then emailing back and forth on and off through the day/days/weeks... it was an amazing time. Though we were only together a mere few months it felt like a lifetime of love - and amazing connection. Even today I wake up and look for him. Something interesting and funny happens and he's the first person I want to rush home and message about it - but can't.


----------



## Justsimplyme (Feb 3, 2011)

When I was 5 and where on the sea with my grandpa I sat in his lap and for the first time I got to steer the boat all by myself. I told him none of my friends would believe me if I told them I drove a boat by myself. May so be, he told me. "It doesn't matter what they think about you, or what they say. As long as you know it's true, you can be proud of yourself." I remember the sun shining really bright and a steady wind.  I miss him<3


----------



## virtue134 (Feb 8, 2011)

i have none


----------



## caflme (Jun 7, 2009)

When I was really little... but after I learned to swim well... maybe 7-12 years old... I would swim to the bottom of the deep end of our pool... exhale out all of the oxygen I could and sit there on the bottom of the pool and look up... it was so surreal and so peaceful... I used to imagine I could grow gills and stay there forever. I'd stay as long as I could - sometimes coming very close to trying to 'breathe' the water. I got to where I could stay under a very long time. I loved it because you couldn't hear anyone yelling, arguing or anything... it was perfect there.


----------



## Jnmcda0 (Nov 28, 2003)

- Playing hide and seek with my cousins at my grandmother's house as a kid.
- My friends and I raking leaves into a big pile and jumping into them.
- Sledding in the backyard.
- Listening to the radio with the windows rolled down in my mom's old beat up Ford Escort as she brought me home from daycare in the summer.
- The day I got accepted into college.
- All the time spent in silence in the woods or on a beach. I love the sounds of nature.
- Many great music concerts I've been to.
- Several sports events I've attended in which the crowd is just electric.
- The summer of 2004. I was in the best shape of my life and I was voluntarily working harder than I had ever worked before. A woman in our human resources department remarked to me that she heard I was the "mack daddy" (i.e., the best) of our department.


----------



## Mae West (Sep 15, 2005)

Going to a Madonna concert back in 2004, she looked right at me from the stage!! Going to Greece with my best friend a few years ago. It was soooo beautiful I really want to go back. The first time I met my boyfriend back in 2007. Taking my Dad to a Red Sox game. The trip I went on last year to Las Vegas.


----------



## trendyfool (Apr 11, 2010)

caflme said:


> When I was really little... but after I learned to swim well... maybe 7-12 years old... I would swim to the bottom of the deep end of our pool... exhale out all of the oxygen I could and sit there on the bottom of the pool and look up... it was so surreal and so peaceful... I used to imagine I could grow gills and stay there forever. I'd stay as long as I could - sometimes coming very close to trying to 'breathe' the water. I got to where I could stay under a very long time. I loved it because you couldn't hear anyone yelling, arguing or anything... it was perfect there.


this is beautiful  
Driving around the city with one of my best friends, rap battling her, wading into the ocean on a summer sunset (i forgot to take my phone out of my pocket...ack), sitting on the bus feeling happy, seeing The Thermals in concert, and swimming in hawaii with my grandpa (first memory), releasing helium balloons with my friend jack during the night and then later getting a call from someone in canada who found one (when i was ten), singing along to regina spektor in my room really loud, reading my poetry at an open mic (one of the best experiences i've ever had)...I have a lot of bad memories, but i also have more good memories than i realize most of the time.


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)

Getting married. Going on long drives/hikes in the mountains with my ex wife and camping


----------



## Karsten (Apr 3, 2007)

Me and a friend went upstate to my trailer a few years back. We canoed a few miles up the Hudson River and let the current pull us back. Just thinking about it and I can feel the warm sun on my back and my mind at ease... 


Simple, but great.


----------



## JGreenwood (Jan 28, 2011)

Being pulled on stage at a concert for my favorite band/singer Marvelous 3/Butch Walker and getting to sing their hit song with them in front of 2000+ people. It was odd how I had no anxiety about it and hearing the crowd cheer just put me in such a euphoric place. They weren't cheering FOR ME...but it felt like it.


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

that year my husband and I exchanged gifts. he bought me some beautiful cuticle frames but i had sold my cuticles to by him some shin polish as he was always bathing them and was proud of his shins, because i had spent all the money on candy for the baby, but he had sold his shins to buy me the cuticle frames. Oh, we had such a laugh and a hug because we didn't have much but we still had each other. it was the best Christmas if a bit wobbly and cuticle-less.


----------



## Kakaka (Apr 7, 2010)

All the great times I've had with my mates, be it sat in class taking the p*ss out of teachers or just playing football. It's not one monumental event but collectively it's the best thing that's happened in my life so far.


----------



## RockIt (Jan 8, 2011)

I can remember laying out in the field as a kid, staring at the clouds in the sky. That and swinging on the swingset for hours and hours. Oh where have the days of spare time gone?


----------



## suddenstorm (Feb 2, 2011)

^
such a great memory. That reminds of me of a time when I was 6. Me, my sister and a friend were on a tire swing and this boy started to push us on it. He was so happy to push us. I remember laughing so hard that I felt like I was going to let go of the ropes. 

to laugh like that again.......


----------



## blackmage (Feb 17, 2011)

I loved almost all of my memories as a kid. Watching my older brothers play Nintendo and Sega games, going to the park, playing with friends. I was a lot more social then, and not so scared. I wish I could go back to the past and ask myself for tips and advice.


----------



## baseballdude (May 23, 2010)

My first ever "date" with a girl back in August. What a beautful day that was :love.


----------

